

The Ultimate Beginner's Guide To Hacking And Phreaking (1996) - vinceleo
http://l.wzm.me/_phreak/_phreak/Phreaking-Ultimate-Guide.html

======
caniscrator
Jon Ericson's 'Hacking: The Art of Exploitation' is a good start for those
trying to get hold.

